# pudo influir en que...



## elroy

Contexto: el género de la palabra "mapa", que pasó de femenino a masculino

_En latín, era femenina, y no se registró como masculina hasta el año 1837 en el diccionario de la RAE. Y ¿por qué cambió de género? Los hablantes lo decidieron así, aunque, bueno, en este caso quizás fue por influencia de otra palabra, una palabra que iba siempre detrás de ella, "mundi". Como esta palabra era masculina, *pudo* influir en que la gente dijera "el mapa", pero repito, no dejan de ser hipótesis._

¿Qué significa "pudo influir" en este contexto?
(1) ¿"*was able to* influence"? Es decir, ¿it *did* influence?
(2) ¿"*could/may have* influenced"? Es decir, ¿una posibilidad nomás?

Por el contexto (_no dejan de ser hipótesis_) deduzco que es (2), pero no conocía un tal uso de "pudo". Para (2) habría esperado "*pudo* *haber* influido".  "*pudo* influir" la habría interpretado como "logró/consiguió influir" (1).

¿Qué me dicen?


----------



## Marsianitoh

(2) Se trata de una suposición.


----------



## elroy

¡Gracias! ¿Me puedes contar más al respecto?

Porque "pudo" en otros contextos sí que significa "logró/consigió":

_Estuvo varios meses buscando trabajo y al final *pudo* encontrar un puesto que le gustaba. _

¿Cómo distinguir entre los dos usos? ¿Solo el contexto nos da una pista? 

¿Qué opinas de "*pudo haber *influido"? ¿Es una construcción válida? De ser válida, ¿qué significado tiene?


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elroy said:


> "*pudo* influir" la habría interpretado como "logró/consiguió influir"


Según lo que aprendí, el pretérito del verbo poder no tiene el mismo significado como el del imperfecto.  Se puede traducirlo como _managed to/logró/consiguió.  _Se emplea para indicar que el sujeto ha alcanzado su meta:  _Como esta palabra era masculina, *pudo* influir en que la gente dijera "el mapa"  _En este caso la diferencia entre _pudo influir _y_ podía influir_ es sutil.  El hecho de que _mapa_ llegó a ser masculina significa que la palabra _mundi_ influyó en el género de la palabra _mapa _al punto de trasformarlo a la forma masculina.  No solo intentaba influir en el genero sino que lo pudo (punto).  *Pudo *influir → _*managed to *influence_
¿Qué significa “pudo influir” en este contexto?


elroy said:


> (1) ¿"*was able to* influence"? Es decir, ¿it *did* influence?
> (2) ¿"*could/may have* influenced"? Es decir, ¿una posibilidad nomás?


----------



## elroy

Así lo habría interpretado yo también, pero tanto el contexto como @Marsianitoh nos dicen que no es así. ¡Qué engañadora la palabra "pudo", ¿no?


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

> *was able to* influence"? Es decir, ¿it *did* influence





> pero...el contexto...nos dicen que no es así.


Según el texto, _mundi_ tuvo tanta influencia sobre _mapa_ que lo/la   transformó a la forma masculina.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> _no dejan de ser hipótesis_





Marsianitoh said:


> (2) Se trata de una suposición.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elroy said:


> no dejan de ser hipótesis.


Lo de la influencia del genero de _mundi_ sobre _mapa _= el hipótesis, o sea, una suposición (como dijo @Marsianitoh).  Pero ¿que tiene que ver con la traducción de _*pudo *influir_?


----------



## Agró

pudo influir = pudo haber influido
(suposición; no es seguro que lo hiciera)


----------



## elroy

Y ¿cómo sabemos si es una suposición o una afirmación sobre lo que verdaderamente sucedió? ¿Solo por el contexto?


----------



## Agró

Si estamos seguros de que lo hizo: *influyó*.
En caso de duda: *pudo influir/puede que influyera/quizá influyera.*

En la línea anterior ya tenemos por dónde van los tiros:
"_en este caso *quizás *fue por influencia de otra palabra"._

EDIT
Para evitar ambigüedades se puede recurrir a otras expresiones:
_logró/consiguió influir_


----------



## elroy

Pero "pudo" también se usa para cosas que la persona sí logró hacer, como en mi ejemplo:


elroy said:


> _Estuvo varios meses buscando trabajo y al final *pudo* encontrar un puesto que le gustaba. _


Otro ejemplo:

_No sé cómo *pudo* abrir la puerta sin llave. _[Consiguió abrirla sin llave, y no sé cómo.]

Entonces me parece que "pudo" se puede usar de (al menos) dos formas.

¿Se puede usar "pudo abrir" también para una suposición?

Por ejemplo: _No sé cómo entró en la casa. *Pudo* abrir la puerta, o dejar que el dueño se la abriera._ [No sé cuál de las dos cosas sucedió.]


Agró said:


> En la línea anterior ya tenemos por dónde van los tiros:
> "_en este caso *quizás *fue por influencia de otra palabra"._


Claro, ya digo que el contexto nos dice que es una suposición, de ahí mi decisión de abrir este hilo. Mi pregunta es si solo el contexto sea la clave para decidir entre los dos significados.


----------



## AquisM

Creo que acabo de ver el mismo vídeo jaja.

No concuerdo que el contexto exija que _pudo_ se refiera a una suposición, o sea, no hay que interpretar _pudo_ junto con el aviso de que todo queda un hipótesis. Según la teoría que se nos explica, es verdad que la palabra _mundi_ causó el cambio de género de _mapa. _Dentro del contexto de dicha teoría, de hecho el pretérito _pudo _se refiere a una verdad.


----------



## elroy

AquisM said:


> Según la teoría que se nos explica


Pero ella no dice eso. Dice "pudo influir" a secas. Para mí es más que claro que sí es una suposición, solo que antes no conocía ese uso de "pudo".

(¡Qué bien verte por aquí! ¡No sabía que también hablabas español!)


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

AquisM said:


> Creo que acabo de ver el mismo vídeo jaja.
> 
> No concuerdo que el contexto exija que _pudo_ se refiera a una suposición, o sea, no hay que interpretar _pudo_ junto con el aviso de que todo queda un hipótesis. Según la teoría que se nos explica, es verdad que la palabra _mundi_ causó el cambio de género de _mapa. _Dentro del contexto de dicha teoría, de hecho el pretérito _pudo _se refiere a una verdad.


¡Exacto!  Y muy bien dicho.  ¡Qué suerte tener tu aporte, AquisM


----------



## Agró

"Pudo influir" (sin contexto) no nos dice nada de si influyó o no lo hizo. Es posible que influyera y es posible que no lo hiciera.
El contexto, como siempre, es fundamental. Y en el ejemplo que nos atañe mi lectura es que "es posible que influyera", no que efectivamente lo hiciera.
En este segundo caso las soluciones son múltiples y mucho más efectivas que "pudo influir":
_logró influir
consiguió influir
influyó_


----------



## Artifacs

Como ejemplo de suposición o presunta capacidad con el verbo «poder», hay una estructura muy común en español para enfatizar un hecho advertido previamente que dice:

_Tal cosa [PODER] [VERBO en INFINITIVO] y [VERBO]_

Es decir: 
_Tal cosa podía suceder y sucedió_.
_Tal cosa puede influir e influye_.
_Tal cosa podrá suponer un problema y lo supondrá._


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Agró said:


> "Pudo influir" (sin contexto) no nos dice nada de si influyó o no lo hizo. Es posible que influyera y es posible que no lo hiciera.
> El contexto, como siempre, es fundamental. Y en el ejemplo que nos atañe mi lectura es que "es posible que influyera", no que efectivamente lo hiciera.
> En este segundo caso las soluciones son múltiples y mucho más efectivas que "pudo influir":
> _logró influir
> consiguió influir
> influyó_


Como indicó Elias en #12.  Se emplea el verbo _poder _en el pretérito en una situación en la que hay un fin de la acción que resulta en que o sí o no una persona pudo o no alcanzar la meta.  P.ej.,
--¿Agró te convenció de su argumento en el debate? --No, intentó con valentía, pero no pudo.
--¿Ya tiene una respuesta a tu pregunta en el foro, Elias? --Sí, por fin pude entender por qué se empleó el pretérito de _poder _en mi cita.

En todo caso, hay una meta, un desafío, que, al fin y al cabo, pudo o no pudo alcanzar una persona, según lo cual empleas el pretérito o no


----------



## elroy

He creado un diagrama de Venn para visualizar el asunto según lo entiendo. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

¡Touché!


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> _Como esta palabra era masculina, *pudo* influir en que la gente dijera "el mapa"_


No sé que tan correcto es —a mí me suena bien, aunque nada elegante—, pero puedes comprobar que muchos autores de libros “desarrollan” más la idea de esta manera:
_Como esta palabra era masculina, *pudo* *haber podido* influir en que la gente dijera "el mapa_"
Y como ya mencionaron, el “pudo” original de este hilo indica una suposición.


----------



## elroy

Rocko! said:


> _*pudo* *haber podido*_


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Tampoco entiendo.  @Rocko!, ¿puedes entregar un ejemplo de este uso de _pudo haber podido, _por medio de convencernos que muchos autores emplean esta estructura.  Gracias


----------



## Marsianitoh

"Pudo" tiene ambos significados:
1- suposición : " No sabemos la causa de la extinción de los dinosaurios, muchos dicen que pudo provocarla el impacto de un meteorito".
2- ser capaz de algo: Mi marido terminó de trabajar pronto ayer y pudo coger el tren de las cinco a casa.
El significado queda claro gracias al contexto.


elroy said:


> He creado un diagrama de Venn para visualizar el asunto según lo entiendo. ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> View attachment 63971


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ...un ejemplo de este uso de _pudo haber podido, _por medio de convencernos que muchos autores emplear esta estructura.  Gracias


En mi opinión, la expresión "pudo haber podido" pertenece a la oralidad y la costumbre de varias personas, pero no creo que haya muchos autores que la empleen por escrito, aunque, cuando sirve para dar mayor claridad a un texto, es posible encontrarla como un recurso para este fin en textos de escritura muy cuidada, por ejemplo, el siguiente, redactado por José Mª Palencia Cerezo, académico numerario de la RAC (ver la bibliografía después de la cita), un señor con mucho currículo. Nótese que la opción "pudo haber retratado" no fue —probablemente— del agrado de Palencia Cerezo, y prefirió —probablemente, también— la más explícita:




Palencia, J. (2001)._ El retrato de Calderón por Alfaro: propósito y conclusión_. Boletín de la Real Academia de Córdoba, de Ciencias, Bellas Letras y Nobles Artes (RAC). Núm. 140. LXXIV. Ene-Jun. España.

El siguiente ejemplo no es de un nativo, sino de un importante hispanista neozelandés llamado Peter Edward Russel, quien —probablemente— sintió que la expresión "pudo llegar" no tenía cabida en su mente de "no nativo", por el descarado pretérito, por lo cual, probablemente, alguien le habrá sugerido desarrollar más la idea  y que quedase como "pudo haber podido llegar". Y no creo que Russel haya podido acuñar por sí solo la expresión:




Rojas, F. (1991). _Comedia o tragicomedia de Calisto y Melibea_: _edición introducción y notas de *Peter E. Russel*_. Editorial Clásicos Castalia. Madrid, España.

Quise dar estos dos ejemplos, ya que los otros, los de la mayoría, provienen de textos que podrían ser considerados casos de escritura descuidada, una idea que no comparto, aunque sostengo que "pudo haber podido" no me suena, en lo personal, elegante.


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> He creado un diagrama de Venn para visualizar el asunto según lo entiendo. ¿Qué opinan?


Que podríamos discutir si pudo haber hecho tendía que estar en el medio, pero eso sería asunto para otro hilo.


----------



## elroy

Creo que encaja en este. ¿Quieres decir que “pudo haber hecho”, igual que “pudo hacer”, también admite los dos significados? ¿Nos puedes dar ejemplos?


----------



## Circunflejo

Anoche pudo haber ido al cine, pero no quiso. Ahí no hay suposición. Si hay acción lograda, dependerá de qué se entienda por acción lograda; lo cual es discutible.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Circunflejo said:


> Que podríamos discutir si pudo haber hecho tendía que estar en el medio, pero eso sería asunto para otro hilo.


Tienes razón.


----------



## elroy

No veo en qué es discutible el término “acción lograda”, y tampoco veo que “pudo haber ido” pueda indicar una acción lograda. ¿Lo puedes explicar?


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> No veo en qué es discutible el término “acción lograda”, y tampoco veo que “pudo haber ido” pueda indicar una acción lograda.


Logró tener la posibilidad de haber ido.


----------



## elroy

No entiendo.  ¿Lo puedes contextualizar con un escenario concreto?


----------



## Circunflejo

Juan nunca puede ir al cine porque el horario de apertura del cine coincide con el horario laboral de Juan. Ayer Juan no fue a trabajar porque se cogió un día de asuntos propios. Eso le dio la posibilidad de ir al cine porque a esa hora ya había acabado los asuntos que tenía que hacer, pero, al final, no fue al cine porque prefirió hacer otra cosa.


----------



## elroy

Me duele un poco la cabeza.  De todos formas no creo que Juan haya logrado una _acción_, visto que _*no*_ se fue al cine. Logró una posibilidad, eso sí, pero no una acción. Una acción lograda es una acción que se ha llevado a cabo.


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> Una acción lograda es una acción que se ha llevado a cabo.


Ha llevado a cabo la acción de poder llevar a cabo otra acción. Es debatible, como dije. Lo que sí que está claro es que ahí no hay suposición alguna.


----------



## Rocko!

Hay casos de ambigüedad ocasionados por falta de contexto, como los siguientes:

Todos saben que pudo salir por la puerta 
Todos creen que pudo salir por la puerta 
Todo indica que pudo salir por la puerta. 
El hecho es que pudo salir por la puerta. 
No hay duda de que pudo salir por la puerta. 

Explicación: "Todos saben que pudo salir por la puerta" puede significar 1.-Todos saben que pudo haber salido por la puerta (si se hizo o no se hizo, tendría que ser aclarado por el hablante); 2.-Todos saben que lo logró, tuvo la capacidad/ocurrencia/fuerzas/ y salió.

Curiosamente, los adverbios interrogativos sí producen el significado de logro:

(No) se sabe cómo es que pudo salir por la puerta. 
(No) se sabe cuándo pudo salir por la puerta. 
(No) se sabe cuánto pudo salir por la puerta / cuántos pudieron... 

*Editado, tras considerar la relevancia comentarios posteriores en el hilo.


----------



## elroy

Circunflejo said:


> Ha llevado a cabo la acción de poder llevar a cabo otra acción. Es debatible, como dije. Lo que sí que está claro es que ahí no hay suposición alguna.


Para mí, no. Lograr una posibilidad no es una acción, es un alcance de un estado que se dio como resultado de su acción de coger un día de asuntos propios.  

_Pudo quedarse solo._ ¿Acción?


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> _Pudo quedarse solo._ ¿Acción?


Si antes no tenía esa posibilidad, podría considerarse una acción. Es subjetivo y, por tanto, debatible.


----------



## elroy

Pudo abrir la puerta {acción}. 
Pudo quedarse solo {no es acción}.
Pudo echar fuera a todos sus compañeros de piso {acción}, con lo cual pudo quedarse solo {no es acción, es el estado resultó de la acción}.

Así lo veo yo.


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> Para mí, no. Lograr una posibilidad no es una acción, es un alcance de un estado que se dio como resultado de su acción de coger un día de asuntos propios.
> 
> _Pudo quedarse solo._ ¿Acción?


También se elimina la ambigüedad al poner una indicación temporal:
_En la noche pudo quedarse_ (_por fin_) _solo_.
_A los tres años de edad pudo hablar._


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> es el estado resultó resultante de la acción





elroy said:


> Así lo veo yo.


Tiene sentido, pero seguro que hay quienes le ven sentido a otras interpretaciones. Que cada cual aplique el sentido que le parezca.


----------



## elroy

Caramba, quise escribir "*que* resultó", y no sé quién se me tragó la "que".  Por lo visto no pude escribir bien mi frase {acción}.


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> Por lo visto + no + pude escribir bien


Para la primera persona gramatical, otras serían las explicaciones.


----------



## elroy

Rocko! said:


> Para la primera persona gramatical, otras serían las explicaciones.


Perdón, no te pude entender.  ¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## Rocko!

Me refiero a que como no puedes hacer hipótesis sobre tus experiencias vividas en carne propia, siempre significará que perdiste oportunidades o que no tuviste la capacidad, pero una suposición no la habrá, a menos que digas "creo" (_creo que pude_ + infinitivo).


----------



## elroy

¿Qué tal esta?

No sé dónde puse el libro. Pude ponerlo en la mesa, tendré que ver cuando regrese a casa.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Sin ánimo de ir revolviendo la sopa aun más, ni contradecir lo ya dicho: Si es una posibilidad/suposición, entonces se puede construir de otra forma:

_Juan pudo haber ido al cine si hubiera querido.
Juan habría podido ir al cine si hubiera querido.
Juan hubiera podido ir al cine si hubiera querido._

Pero sin el verbo haber, es un hecho y no una suposición:

_Juan pudo ir al cine_ ( ¿¿si hubiera querido??)



elroy said:


> No sé dónde puse el libro. Pude ponerlo en la mesa, tendré que ver cuando regrese a casa


"Pude ponerlo" signfica nomás "fui capaz de ponerlo". Mejor: Puede que lo haya puesto...


----------



## elroy

pollohispanizado said:


> Pero sin el verbo haber, es un hecho y no una suposición





pollohispanizado said:


> "Pude ponerlo" signfica nomás "fui capaz de ponerlo".


¿Te has leído todo el hilo? Todos los nativos están de acuerdo en que sí puede expresar una suposición.


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> ¿Qué tal esta?
> 
> No sé dónde puse el libro. Pude ponerlo en la mesa, tendré que ver cuando regrese a casa.


Sí, esa fue una buena.


----------



## pollohispanizado




----------



## Lurrezko

elroy said:


> Mi pregunta es si solo el contexto sea la clave para decidir entre los dos significados.


Añado mi opinión al caos general: sí.

En tu contexto del hilo, es claramente una suposición. Pero en ausencia absoluta de contexto (también sería mala suerte), no tienes modo de distinguir un sentido del otro:

_-¿Cómo debió de entrar el ladrón?
-Pudo entrar por la ventana._

¿*Pudo* entrar [consiguió hacerlo] por la ventana o *pudo* entrar [quizá lo hizo] por la ventana? No lo sabemos. De ahí que (como dice Agró más arriba) en la vida cotidiana tendamos a usar otras fórmulas que eviten la anfibología.

Un saludo


----------



## elprofe

Lurrezko said:


> Añado mi opinión al caos general: sí.
> 
> En tu contexto del hilo, es claramente una suposición. Pero en ausencia absoluta de contexto (también sería mala suerte), no tienes modo de distinguir un sentido del otro:
> 
> _-¿Como debió de entrar el ladrón?
> -Pudo entrar por la ventana._
> 
> ¿*Pudo* entrar [consiguió hacerlo] por la ventana o *pudo* entrar [quizá lo hizo] por la ventana? No lo sabemos. De ahí que (como dice Agró más arriba) en la vida cotidiana tendamos a usar otras fórmulas que eviten la anfibología.
> 
> Un saludo



Estaba a punto de opinar cuando he visto esta participación de Lurrezko. Iba a decir exactamente lo mismo, asi que nada


----------



## elroy

Gracias a todos por sus valiosos aportes, de los cuales pude aprender un montón. 

Qué suerte que haya visto el vídeo de marras y que me haya llamado la atención este uso de "pudo".

Por lo que he visto en este hilo, me parece que este uso de "pudo" no lo conocen muchos hablantes no nativos, por muy avanzado que sea su español. Mientras que para los nativos es un uso completamente ordinario. De ahí que este hilo tenga mucho valor, creo, y espero que les sea de ayuda también a muchos otros hablantes no nativos que lo lean en el futuro.


----------



## Rocko!

Bien. Borré un comentario mío que decía que naturalmente interpretábamos "*pudo *+ infinitivo" como suposición (prefiero, por el momento, no abarcar "_pu*e*d*e*_", "_p*o*d*ría*_", etc. + infinitivo).

Lo que es claro hasta el momento es que el contexto determina el significado, por ejemplo, la cita de @pollohispanizado dice "ya puedo mover la mano", que es un uso de "poder" para hablar de una capacidad, con referencia temporal ("ya"), pero el texto normativo es obviamente normativo, no desmenuza los usos nativos como sí la haría la gramática descriptiva, la cual hubiera dicho respecto a ese ejemplo, que hay una diferencia sustancial entre 1.-_Ya pude mover la mano_, y 2.-_Pudo mover la mano sin darse cuenta o quizá alguien le movió la mano, por eso le salió mal el trazo_. De esto solo podemos concluir que para escribir con más claridad, deberíamos redactar la número dos así: 3.-_Puede ser que haya movido su mano sin quererlo_. Sin embargo, esto no cambiará para nada el modo coloquial en que se expresa la gente, y que estas expresiones aparezcan por escrito (la palabra _pudo _sin la palabra _haber_).

La RAE dice en su Gramática Descriptiva:




Bosque, I. Demonte, V. (1999). _Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_. RAE.




Bosque, I. Demonte, V. (1999). _Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_. RAE.

En el último ejemplo subrayado, la frase "_pero no lo paró_" está realizando la misma función aclaratoria que hacen "_no sé_" y  "_tendré que ver cuando_...", en la frase completa que expresa suposición: "_No sé dónde puse el libro. Pude ponerlo en la mesa, tendré que ver cuando regrese a casa"_.

El tema es complicado, de eso me doy cuenta.


----------



## Artifacs

elroy said:


> ¿Te has leído todo el hilo? Todos los nativos están de acuerdo en que sí puede expresar una suposición.



«Pude ponerlo en la mesa.» es también ambiguo, como ya comentó Rocko en sus ejemplos.

1) Logré ponerlo.

2) Igual lo puse, no sé.


----------

